# Eltek charger error: Battery charger Input Voltage Too High



## calima (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi
I'm tring to rectify the problems I have with onboard charger on my Volvo V60 PHEV (2014). It uses Eltek charger and as per research I did on the internet, it seems to be a 220/3000W HE model (see photos). Volvo's P/N is: 30659929.


Problem is the car won't charge on any charging station, neither on home wall-box. After checking car with original Volvo diagnostics software, I've found an error present: "OBC-P0D2800: Battery charger input voltage too high"


I've checked input voltage at the charger input and it's 240V as usual voltage of our electrical system. This chargers should easily take up to 275VAC.


Does anyone have any further troubleshooting suggestions? Should I try to upgrade the firmware?


Thanks.


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Input to the onboard system, may be talking about the Eltek charger **output** slipping too high?


----------



## calima (Apr 7, 2020)

john61ct said:


> Input to the onboard system, may be talking about the Eltek charger **output** slipping too high?


Unfortunately not. Ive tested Eltek’s “output” but no voltage is present. 
Seems charger is in some kind of self-protection mode.


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Seems to me (just guessing) that's the protective result of the error, the ECU/BMS is the brains controlling the charger, won't let it restart until maybe some sort of reset.

Is there a CAN module in between?


----------



## calima (Apr 7, 2020)

john61ct said:


> Seems to me (just guessing) that's the protective result of the error, the ECU/BMS is the brains controlling the charger, won't let it restart until maybe some sort of reset.
> 
> Is there a CAN module in between?


I’ve reset error on the car’s ECU. There is no error present until I connect car to the power socket for recharging. Then error appears again. 
Is there a way to connect Eltek charger directly to the PC and to investigate what Eltek’s CANBUS is “saying”?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It appears to be a sensing issue with measuring the input AC voltage. 

Check the fuses; inspect the AC input section carefully looking for arcing damage; check the Bridge rectifier diodes.

Trying to add a picture but attach files is not working?


----------



## calima (Apr 7, 2020)

I assume issue to be with voltage-sensing, you;re right. Unfortunately, can't establish working communication between the charger and PC. 



Any advice on that?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is the picture i was trying to post yesterday,










Look for any burnt or charred parts, inspect the semiconductors mounted to the sidewalls too. But first check the fuses and the input relay just above and to the right in the picture. You may not be getting any AC past the EMI filter and the low voltage supply won't be generated; therefore no CAN buss for communication.

What is your skill and comfort level with high voltage circuits?


----------



## calima (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks kennybobby for info. I'm quite comfortable with electronics and high voltage circuits (as a hobbyist, thou).


I've already visually checked the charger as well as measured capacitors, fuses etc. - no problems found.


Eventually I established the communication with charger, but over the car's CABNUS and got strange reading of input voltage of 600V+!! Which is crazy wrong. I assume I will need to replace the charger....


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you have access to a Variac, variable AC transformer, with which to send a lower AC voltage into the OBC and see if that data field responds with a lower value?

It appears that the AC voltage measuring sensor/circuit is reading an incorrect value. Could be a bad voltage divider circuit, an op amp driving to the rails, failed PFC chip, etc. something in the low voltage control board section.

The HV sections look okay with no visible "smoked" damage. i think it could be repaired. Where are you located?


----------



## calima (Apr 7, 2020)

I had same idea and tried to lower the AC input to 220V with UPS I have in garage, but didn't work either. I have no option to go under 220V at the moment.


Contacted Eltek and waiting for their response - maybe they can take it for repair. Otherwise I will buy new one. There is no much I can do, when have no schematics available. I'm located in Croatia and closest Eltek workshop is in Germany.


Does anyone know where to get this software: https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51770&d=1450906093


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

requires an account


----------



## piodoi (Feb 6, 2017)

hi @calima I (probably) have the same issue with my Volvo V60 charging, the plug is blinking red even before I connect the charger.
Were you able to fix it after you contacted Eltek, or got a new one?


----------



## Kutato72 (Feb 23, 2018)

piodoi said:


> hi @calima I (probably) have the same issue with my Volvo V60 charging, the plug is blinking red even before I connect the charger.
> Were you able to fix it after you contacted Eltek, or got a new one?


I can repair 100% of the Eltek on-board chargers of the Volvo V60 PHEV in Hungary. I can give details at “info at varsanyipeter dot hu”.


----------



## urgi (3 mo ago)

Any solution on this HV input issue?


----------



## Kutato72 (Feb 23, 2018)

urgi said:


> Any solution on this HV input issue?


I can perfectly and 100% repair any Eltek/Valeo on-board charger, with testing, half-year warranty - in Hungary. More details: info at varsanyipeter.hu


----------

